# Toronto Dumps??



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Where is dump in Toronto (West end) I have a crap load of stuff to get rid of and I cant sem to find where a dump is....

Anyone know of one in the west end?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Toronto ships most of it's garbage into Detroit. Try taking a truckload of it over the border and dumping it there. 

Also, you might want to fling a few insults at our American friends when you are shovelling that Canadian junk into their backyards. Call them idiots or ba*tards or something, and then drive away laughing. 

Give em the finger too...and then head back into "clean" Liberal Ontario.

That should work.

We've been doing it like that for quite a while now. So far...they're letting us get away with it. (amazingly)


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Toronto ships most of it's garbage into Detroit. So far...they're letting us get away with it. (amazingly)


It's called getting paid for a service. It's called "capitalism", look it up.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

TCB, what are you trying to dump? I don't know of any garbage dumps that are open in the GTA...I do know that the City of Toronto has recycling depots for various materials.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

> Toronto ships most of it's garbage into Detroit. Try taking a truckload of it over the border and dumping it there.
> 
> Also, you might want to fling a few insults at our American friends when you are shovelling that Canadian junk into their backyards. Call them idiots or ba*tards or something, and then drive away laughing.
> 
> ...


My God, are you that desperate to be heard? TCB is asking a practical question. There are plenty of other forums for your axe grinding.

TCB, here is some info:



> Disco Transfer Station
> 
> * 120 Disco Road, Etobicoke; corner of Disco Road and Carlingview Drive, north on Dixon Road, west of Highway 27
> 
> ...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My noted sarcasm was showing again. Plus I just love to take a poke at some of the myths and legends of the "center of the known universe" from time to time. 

Can't resist. You guys are just such easy targets. 


Hey...is it snowing out there today? (there I go again)


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> My noted sarcasm was showing again. Plus I just love to take a poke at some of the myths and legends of the "center of the known universe" from time to time.
> 
> Can't resist. You guys are just such easy targets.
> 
> ...


Macnutt, it would seem that you doubt the centre of the universe thing. Can't understand why, it's a known fact, and can be backed by plenty of links. Everyone is saying it, must be true.
Is it not just, that the Centre of the Universe not have to deal with it's own garbage. Would you take someone else's garbage unless you were lucky enough to happily take the garbage from the known centre of said universe.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks mrjimmy


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Isn't Victoria still dumping their raw sewage into the ocean? Lots of dirty undercurrents in lotus land too (as well as the political ones)  .


----------



## SunDog (Apr 19, 2005)

Go to the City of Toronto website. There you can download a PDF of all of the GTAs public and commercial dumps, as well as what each dump accepts.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Maybe the Transfer Station at *Keele and Ingram* is closer than the Disco Rd. location. It's on Ingram Rd. east of Keele, between Eglinton and Lawrence. I've used it many times, but it can get expensive. Home owners are allowed one free dump a year. Ask for the application form at the scale. Same deal as Disco, you can't dump your stuff before 4pm. Any Haz-Mat goes to the east side of the complex and there's no fee for household haz like paint cans, etc. Your other waste will be weighed and you'll pay per pound.


----------



## goobertech (Jan 24, 2005)

Well MacNutt , Toronto used to have a dump but some Neo-Con Tory closed it prematurely because Toronto did not vote Tory ( bad bad Toronto ) and the place the dump was, voted Tory ( good good Vaugan ) So then the Tory government rigged it so that Toronto could not dump it's garbage anywhere in Ontario except in a water filled open mine ( own by a friendly Tory of course )with Toronto holding the bag if it leaches out to the ground water . So now we do things the Neo-con , capitalistic way.
We pay companies lots of money to ship it far away . If you don't like those nasty unions there are some companies that will take your garbage , stuff it in a warehouse. When the warehouse is full they then magicly go bankrupt. When the warehouse catches fire it is the the city that has to put it out and clean up the site .
The fire at Harco burnt for a month or two as I remember and cost Toronto Tens of millions but the owners are safely in Caymen Islands the conservitive paradise , there was another fire in the east-end on bermundsey just lately. So where is the fault in this Neo-con nightmare , ohh right this is all the nasty Union's fault isn't it , Get rid of all those City Fireman and hire private ones at Minimum wage . They are the high cost in all this .


----------



## DuctTape (Nov 4, 2008)

goobertech said:


> The fire at Harco burnt for a month or two as I remember and cost Toronto Tens of millions but the owners are safely in Caymen Islands the conservitive paradise , there was another fire in the east-end on bermundsey just lately. So where is the fault in this Neo-con nightmare , ohh right this is all the nasty Union's fault isn't it , Get rid of all those City Fireman and hire private ones at Minimum wage . They are the high cost in all this .


I joined this site just to reply to this utterly ridiculous post. Pay private firemen minimum wage? I can't believe the nerve of some of these 'civilians' that live in this world.

Firefighters day in and day out risk their lives for the safety of us all. Throughout their careers they are subject to smoke inhalation, and have a variety of chemicals seeping in through their pores, greatly reducing their life expectancy. 

I'm glad they're unionized, and even still not getting what they deserve. Top level pay for a 1st Class Fireman now is only $76,052. If you want to save the city money, cut some of these outrageous politicians salaries down. Or better yet, cut every corporate CEO's salary in half and have it donated to the city, so instead of owning 6 ferarris, they'll have 2.

I hope one day you don't have to find your child trapped in a burning building, have a fireman save his/her life and hand your child safe back into your arms, and you'll regret ever posting this message.

And you want these firefighters that run into buildings that are on fire, have roofs and floors caving in above and below them, risking their lives to get paid the same rate some 16 year old kid gets for serving you your burger with fries..... Absurd....


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

DuctTape said:


> I joined this site just to reply to this utterly ridiculous post. Pay private firemen minimum wage? I can't believe the nerve of some of these 'civilians' that live in this world.
> 
> Firefighters day in and day out risk their lives for the safety of us all. Throughout their careers they are subject to smoke inhalation, and have a variety of chemicals seeping in through their pores, greatly reducing their life expectancy.
> 
> ...


what more absurb is the date of this thread....going way back are ya! I find it funny sometimes when someone brings a really old thread back life!


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

DuctTape said:


> I joined this site just to reply to this utterly ridiculous post.


That "ridiculous" poster has been awol for almost 3 years.

Look around, see if there's anything else that strikes your fancy.


----------



## DuctTape (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL...I was actually just looking for a dump near Toronto and came across the thread on google. Didn't realize it was a 3 year old thread :lmao: 

Cheers guys


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, anyway, welcome to ehMac. 


----------



## DuctTape (Nov 4, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> Well, anyway, welcome to ehMac. 


Thanks iJH


----------

